# Newest Acquisition



## Noxx (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I'm beginning to be addicted to shinny stuff !


----------



## butcher (Feb 14, 2010)

Beginning??? I think your already there.


----------



## Noxx (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea, I think you're right...


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 15, 2010)

Somebody calculate the yield on that.

I've seen it all now.Gold briefcase and gold shoes, now all you need is a gold Macbook.


----------



## Noxx (Feb 15, 2010)

Ya, that'd be nice too !


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 15, 2010)

Nick I think you may need some counseling.But don't worry.......I'll watch the house while you're gone...lol.
Did you watch the lighting of the torch?If not you missed,gretzky was suppose to light this big stucture that didn't lift up properly.It still worked but was just missing one part.
Johnny


----------



## Irons (Feb 15, 2010)

Better not go into any rough neighborhoods. :mrgreen: 

Now, all you need is some heavy Gold chains and Elvis sunglasses.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 15, 2010)

I thought he bought that stuff already when he bought the sideburns......J/K nick.
Johnny


----------



## Palladium (Mar 1, 2010)

Man y'all never guess what happened to me today.

I was riding a horse and wasn't paying attention to what was going on around me. I fell off the horse while it was going and like to have gotten trampled under its feet. People were yelling and some where laughing. It wasn't a pretty site.
Luckily for me the Wal-Mart supervisor seen what was going on and came over and unplugged the dam thing before i really got hurt.

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 1, 2010)

:roll:


----------



## Irons (Mar 1, 2010)

Palladium said:


> Man y'all never guess what happened to me today.
> 
> I was riding a horse and wasn't paying attention to what was going on around me. I fell off the horse while it was going and like to have gotten trampled under its feet. People were yelling and some where laughing. It wasn't a pretty site.
> Luckily for me the Wal-Mart supervisor seen what was going on and came over and unplugged the dam thing before i really got hurt.
> ...



Beastiality in public is a no-no.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 1, 2010)

He's trying to keep it in the family. :roll:


----------



## Noxx (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol 

BTW, I received the case a few weeks ago and my bank rep asked me if it was real gold... :shock:


----------



## Palladium (Mar 4, 2010)

Ohhh Myyy God :shock: :shock: :shock: 

He does carry it in public.  

You need to get two of your buddies and have them wear suits with sunglasses and have each one stay one step behind you, one one the left , one on the right. Walk off in there like you own the place. Walk with authority and pose. Oh this would be to funny. This is something i would try.


----------



## Oz (Mar 4, 2010)

You are gathering some nice bling. But all fun aside, do not make a target of yourself! 

I used to transact a lot of business that required I carry large sums of cash. I intentionally dressed down to look the part of your average construction worker or farmer, the odds of someone thinking I had something worth stealing were 1 in a million. You can put a lot of money in a lunch box.


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I'm a coffee drinker my self so I would need a large coffee cup made of gold. So when I was walking through the thrift store and spotted two gold plated cups I thought of Noxx and everything needing to be gold except coffee cups... See pictures :arrow:
I can't help but laugh thinking about what the person's reaction might have been after turning the microwave oven on to reheat their coffee.

And that's why a gold coffee cup is a bad idea.


----------



## gorfman6154 (Mar 18, 2010)

Palladium said:


> Ohhh Myyy God :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> He does carry it in public.
> 
> You need to get two of your buddies and have them wear suits with sunglasses and have each one stay one step behind you, one one the left , one on the right. Walk off in there like you own the place. Walk with authority and pose. Oh this would be to funny. This is something i would try.






:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Gorfman


----------

